# Best way to fit/cut carpet to fit undergunnel



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

When I re-did my under gunnel carpet I used the old carpet as a template. Not sure if you can do that with the old seadek or not....

If not, I would suggest maybe seeing if HB can give you the dimensions or like you suggested using a cardboard template.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

The seadek is going to be destroyed when I pull it off, I don't think theres going to be any way I can get it off in one piece. I talked to Matt and he said the older boats (mine is a 2000) aren't as consistent, so the rod rack placement can be a little different from one boat to the next so a template wouldn't work in this application. Thanks for the input though Capt.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Can you trace a template while it is still in place?

If you want to change the design, then use paper and make the design you want.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

A long roll of butcher paper may be your friend. Push into place; scribe the line; cut it out. Double check it. Only then, cut the carpet.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

See if you can find some stiff craft paper. If you can find some Ram Board, which is a floor protector, is a very stiff paper, like a non-corrugated cardboard. HD & Lowes both carry it.


----------



## njahna09 (May 10, 2016)

What glue or adhesive did the HB factory recommend? I recently purchased a HB waterman and some of the carpet is loose around the edges.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sometimes the risk and cost of special tools for doing it yourself are much more than the savings by doing it yourself, so it is better to take it to a Professional that already has the tools and experience to get it right the first time.

Considering I got glue on my rod holders while reglueing just the ends that were curling, this would be one of those times for me.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

If you're sold on the idea of carpet, maybe just call a carpet installer to do the work. They should have the tools and know-how to do it right. On the other hand Carbon Marine has a product similar to Sea Dek called Marinemat and it looks to be more durable. We had them come down to do the measurements and the end price came out to be very reasonable.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You should be able to get the glue off with Acetone


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry, just saw that this thread had been revived. I ended up making templates out of stiff paper and cutting the carpet, worked very well once I figured out what I was doing. HB uses plain Weldwood contact cement to glue their carpet, I used mini foam rollers to apply the contact cement to the surfaces. njahna, if yours is loose around the edges I would just use disposable brushes to apply it. The trick is to get just enough on each surface and not get any bleed-through when they are put together, this causes the carpet to look brown and dirty when dried, figured that out the hard way and ended up having to re-do some pieces. I'll see if I can get some pics up soon.


----------

